# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Karma is a Bitch - Brother posts sisters dick sucking list on Facebook

## Troys

Read it all its Really funny haha

----------


## _Kronos

Brian is getting a BJ if he cuts his hair, LOL.

----------


## Nikentic

Saw this on 4chan yesterday

----------


## Confucius

bahahahaaaa how come anyone even has a list like this?

----------


## gippy

ha ha ha, i like it.

----------


## Notahax

Wow... Just wow..

----------


## 2dgreengiant

thast win, she got DESTROYED  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Ichigo]

hahahahaha, epic win man  :Smile:

----------


## Mike3667

Rofl, her list is only 1 page?

----------


## Kubiatsu

lol, well her life just went down the toilet.

----------


## Ground Zero

Brothers = 1
Sisters = 0

Haha revenge is sweet.

----------


## Tardo

I lol'd soo bad  :Big Grin: DD Nice find!  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Z]em

epic win :d

----------


## Mr. Clean

thats a rofl win.

----------


## Prophet91

> Rofl, her list is only 1 page?


lol - ur one is 10 pages long or what ? :P

----------


## Drunne

ROFL epic lulz.

----------


## JD

Alright, epic win  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mag1212

lol epic how did u get this pic?

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

:Big Grin:  Win! Just pure simple ****in Win!

----------


## Warriar

LMFAO ahahaahahahahahahahaha funniest thing in the world

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Can I get on that list?
I <3 asian :3
*

----------

